# Glock 19 Holster



## stephen87 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a Glock 19 within the next couple of weeks and am wanting to carry with a weapon mounted light. Does anyone have any suggestions for a holster? I want to carry OWB and would prefer leather, but will also settle for a Kydex holster and any recommendations, including IWB, would be appreciated. Thus far I have only run across a BladeTech and a SideArmor. Thanks for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Check out Aker (Night Guard) for leather and Raven Concealment for Kydex.

I don't really agree with carrying a weapon mounted light (WML) for every day use, but whatever floats your boat. The Raven rig can go IWB or OWB, but you're going to have one thick rig even in Kydex for a Glock+light for IWB use.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Galco has some nice options for the G19. I agree about carrying a tac light for CC. It's a good option for duty though.

Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I like this OWB, leather holster. These holsters are extremely well made. Thin, strong, easy to conceal. The angle placement is great and comfortable. Probably will not work with a weapon mounted light.

MASTER'S Leather PANCAKE Holster - Open Top


----------

